# Donetsk, Ukraine / "The City of Million Roses"/



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Linguine.:cheers:


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/barvet-v/























































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/donvostok/


----------



## roi95 (May 15, 2008)

Чудесный город!:cheers:


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reilalex/


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/2333416?show=all


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vpovaga/


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ziukware/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Donetsk in black & white









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/_493779/


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/photolight2011/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vechernij_donetsk_494724/


----------



## aramatrcx (Jul 15, 2009)

this city is really amazing and thanks for photos. i m from Turkey and i study Russian Language and Culture in a Turkish university. i want to learn Russian in Ukraine / Donetsk. can anyone help me? which language does speak Donetsk people? Russian and Ukrainian?


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

Russian only.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://reilalex.livejournal.com/7980.html#cutid1


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

aramatrcx said:


> this city is really amazing and thanks for photos. i m from Turkey and i study Russian Language and Culture in a Turkish university. i want to learn Russian in Ukraine / Donetsk. can anyone help me? which language does speak Donetsk people? Russian and Ukrainian?


*Donetsk region* 


> The part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals 24.1% of the population of Donets'k region, this is by 6.5 percentage points more than in 1989. The percentage of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 74.9% of the population.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/results/general/language/Donetsk/


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

by V_etas


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

the ukranian people is very beautifull:yes:
the city is little charmous and look growing too fast:cheers:


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/969211
































































http://www.panoramio.com/user/5461912?comment_page=1&photo_page=1


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/svyatoslav-grimenkov/


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ziukware/


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reilalex/view/483370/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reilalex/view/483385/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Aristarkh said:


> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6607/9491573.71/0_86618_d26911e_XXL
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6609/9491573.71/0_86614_a70647aa_XXL


:cripes:

Do you like pics of old garages?:nuts: I do not think that these pics are needed for this thread.


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://vk.com/albums-23502694


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«SkyCity на крыше» на Яндекс.Фотках


«SkyCity. Виды на город.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ziukware/


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reilalex/




























http://vk.com/typical_donetsk




























http://www.panoramio.com/user/3304055?comment_page=1&photo_page=1


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ziukware/?&p=27


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://vk.com/albums-23502694


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Donetsk


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yuras1967/


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergpanas/


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://vk.com/typical_donetsk


----------



## Aristarkh (Apr 20, 2010)

http://vk.com/albums-23502694


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

«Донецк. Железнодорожный вокзал» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Autumn in the city 









http://photographers.com.ua/picture..._listopad_osen_fonari_bulvar_pushkina_542870/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

by ziuk


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-23502694_295150804/album-23502694_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Donetsk


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/album-23502694_166966609


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

V_etas said:


> Donetsk. River Kalmius.
> 
> 
> «Перевертыш» на Яндекс.Фотках


...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Igor L. said:


> Bridges in Donetsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/serge-theodoro/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/scm.ukraine


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

=O , former Soviet republics being developed ... should we fear?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ You don't have to be afraid of us, you should be concerned about Beijing's rising power.


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

hahaha I was joking.

to be honest I have no fear of Chinese , They will not affect the world as we. Despite its ancient culture is still strange.

yes to russia still developing rapidly and forming a union , scares me a Eurasian Union. =X


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Phayer said:


> to be honest I have no fear of Chinese , They will not affect the world as we.


I'm not so sure. Only time will tell who's right. 



Phayer said:


> yes to russia still developing rapidly and forming a union , scares me a Eurasian Union. =X


Don't worry. Eurasian Union has no prospects.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/ziukware/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-23502694_299392969/album-23502694_00/rev


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

I need to object both of these. 




Igor L. said:


> I'm not so sure. Only time will tell who's right.


Firstly, I'm also from ex Soviet Block and currently reside in Asia. 
I've visited China (Shanghai), Hong Kong, Taiwan, also I work closely with Chinese. Overall, I think China is over promoted.
It still very poor country and not so cool as some people believe reading newspapers. Also It can't build cool technological stuff independently.




> Don't worry. Eurasian Union has no prospects.


It may not be attractive for comfortable life, because all these countries do not produce nice stuff, but they know how to build powerful technologies, and should one more conflict starts, know one knows the end. It's better to be nice with neighbors.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

2_SkyGurt

I've been to many cities in South-East Asia and China. Amazing progress!


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Igor L. said:


> 2_SkyGurt
> 
> I've been to many cities in South-East Asia and China. Amazing progress!


I live in South-East Asia more than 5 years and visited ~12 countries here.
You see progress in infrastructure development, but not defense. 
And, yes, what I'm doing in Asia? I'm helping with development, because they don't have local specialists.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


V_etas said:


> Park in Donetsk
> 
> 
> «Зеркальный мир» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/donetsk


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://transphoto.ru/photo/508368/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

«пр. Ильича, МФК Пушкинский» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

«Донбасс Палас» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

V_etas said:


> «***» на Яндекс.Фотках


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

shirokiy.microdistri said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

vanbasten said:


> 75165320
> 
> http://vimeo.com/75165320


...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Donetsk :cheers:


----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

vanbasten said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reilalex/


...


----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

vanbasten said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reilalex/


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://infodon.org.ua/vecherniy-donetsk/vershiny-donecka-evrograd-na-prospek


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://infodon.org.ua/donetsk/vershiny-donecka-krasnyj-mako


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs14111.vk.me/c7007/v7007978/a538/YarvWlE384Q.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8404/8685717814_85ae586485_c.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ziukware/view/687509/?page=0


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6504/9491573.79/0_892af_4ebdc0c_XXL.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ramatoru said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


.....


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

V_etas said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%94%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA/users/reilalex/view/843189
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%94%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA/users/reilalex/view/844906
> ...


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

orland said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://blago.dn.ua/news/prazdnichna...atsia-priiatno-udivit-zhitelei-fotoreportazh/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Beautiful!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

«Донецк с крыши Европейского на б. Шевченко» на Яндекс.Фотках
«Донецк с крыши Европейского на б. Шевченко» на Яндекс.Фотках
«БЦ на ул. Роза Люксенбург» на Яндекс.Фотках
«БЦ на ул. Роза Люксенбург» на Яндекс.Фотках
«ТЦ Майдан» на Яндекс.Фотках
«Вид на Донецк с общежития №8» на Яндекс.Фотках
«Вид на Донецк с общежитие №8» на Яндекс.Фотках
«Вид на Донецк с общежитие №8» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs7001.vk.me/c7007/v7007745/fc06/_xFW48BB2uw.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/donetsk


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ramatoru said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

zemlyak said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs7004.vk.me/c7007/v7007745/112ed/cbrxG5Wv4Hg.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


> «Донецкая железная дорога, управление» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «Бывшее Министерство угля» на Яндекс.Фотках


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

zemlyak said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ziuk said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/donetsk


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gerc.dn.ua/upload/file385.jpg









http://gerc.dn.ua/upload/file386.jpg
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello, your city looks beautiful! I expected the place to look all black and grey from coal. Also, old industrial places often look abandoned (even here in Holland there are some poor mine-cities in the South) but this looks prosperous and green!!!!
Also, when were the last fwe post's (from May and June 2014) images taken? They look peaceful while Donetsk is in the news because of conflict and war, are we being cheated by the media or did you post archival images?


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

I support Ukraine and I hope Putin and his cronies get the hell out of UKRAINE! GO UKRAINE ALL THE WAY TO FREEDOM!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

photos from 2013


















































http://vk.com/albums-23502694

















































































http://vk.com/albums-23502694


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/albums-23502694
http://mizin-roman.livejournal.com


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

90% people in Donietsk voted for "Donietsk people´s republic" in referendum from 4.16.2014. They don´t want to be a part of UK. These pictures are just western propaganda... See these https://www.google.cz/search?q=Доне...IbEOcyTgZAD&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1886&bih=1005
I´d like to give my support to all people living in Donietsk. Hadr times has come and the struggle with western dictatorship will be tough... I wish you love, peace and FREEDOM!


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Speechless.♥;115561282 said:


> 90% people in Donietsk voted agains Ukraine in referendum. These pictures are just western propaganda...


Here is a photoforum, not any political so please go to your Huilo forum and discuss there whatever you want. We dont need any russians vatniks here. Bye-bye Russia


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

I know it, but I couldn´t help myself, when I saw the untidy photographs with Ukraine flag, saying that people in Donietsk want to be part of Ukraine, that´s terrible lie just for children and political illiterates, sorry.


----------

